# Etendre portée wifi de la livebox



## Biroman (2 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai une livebox sagem qui route ma connection internet par wifi.
Mais un des ordinateurs du réseau local ne reçoit pas correctement le signal wifi. Il s'agit d'un ibook G4, situé a environ 30m de la livebox.
Je cherche donc un moyen pour etendre la portée du reseau wifi.
J'avais pensé à une borne airport express. Mais d'apres ce que j'ai lu il me sera impossible de la connecter comme relais sur ma borne principale puisque la livebox n'est pas compatible avec le wds.

Je pensais aussi que je pourrais remplacer la livebox par un routeur wifi plus performant, mais il me faudrait conserver la livebox pour le telephone.... Est ce possible ?
Si quelqu'un a une idée... merci d'avance !!


----------



## fpoil (2 Octobre 2005)

un routeur plus puissant : à mon avis vu la distance tu auras aussi des pb à moins d'acheter une antenne amplificatrice en plus (et qui soit compatible avec ton routeur)

peut être une solution cpl (courant porteur) + airport express


----------



## megartaud (4 Octobre 2005)

salut a tous !!

j'ai une livebox et un mini mac de premiere generation, donc pas du tout pret au wifi..

j'ai acheté une carte airport extrem, et j'ai joué au bricoleur en eventrant mon minimac (avec la spatule et tout)
seulement, une fois ouvert, je me suis rendu compte, qu'il n'y avait pas de place dans le Mac Mini pour la fixr..

j'ai donc ete la changer (un samedi apres midi a la fnac de chatelet !!) contre une airport express, pour en faire un point d'acces...

Mon airport express est donc connectée a mon mini mac par ethernet, et a ma live box par wifi..

bon, apres qques problemes, j'ai reussi a obtnir la lumiere verte sur mon airport express, ce qui veut dire qu'elle a reussi  a capter le signal de la livebox, et qu'elle a reussi a s'y connecter...

mais depuis que j'ai parametré l'airport express, elle n'est plus reperée dans les utilitaire admin airport et assistant reglages airport.

c pas tout, mon ethernet (correctement connecté a celui de l'express) est indiqué comme "pas branché" !!

au secours!!!

ca me gonfle, et ca me donnes envie de balancer des pc par la fenetre..

merci a vous sauveteurs potentiels...


----------



## Daca (4 Octobre 2005)

@Biroman,

j'avais le même "souci" il y a quelque temps.
Conçernant la solution, je donne raison à fpoil. Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé le bonheur pour mon PB (exilé à l'étage, séparé de sa Livebox par des gros murs) avec un dispositif "courant porteur" (dans mon cas: Olitec Adaptateur POWERLAN ETHERNET(!!!!!) pour env. 50 ¤ la pair). C'est très simple et ça marche sans aucun driver: branche l'un des "adaptateurs" avec un câble Ethernet à la Livebox sur la prise Ethernet JAUNE (cette prise est normalement déstinée à la TV. Pour la basculer "mode Internet", il faut rentrer dans le menu paramétrage de la Livebox - tu sais faire?) et mettre l'adaptateur dans une quelconque prise électrique (seul, si possible). 
A l'autre bout de la maison (ou de l'appartement ou du château?) même chose: deuxième adaptateur dans une quelconque prise électrique, câble Ethernet entre l'adaptateur et ton Mac (prise Ethernet bien sûr).
La condition sine qua non est, bien entendu, que tout ça se passe dans une unité d'habitation - circuit courant avec un seul et unique compteur!
Avec ce système, tu peux te promener dans toute ta propriété avec simplement ton portable, un câble et un petit appareil à la taille d'un oeuf de canard.

Cordialement,
Daca


----------



## Biroman (13 Octobre 2005)

Yes, merci Daca, je pense que c'est une bonne idée !



			
				Daca a dit:
			
		

> Pour la basculer "mode Internet", il faut rentrer dans le menu paramétrage de la Livebox - tu sais faire ?


 
Non. En fait je me renseigne pour une copine et je n'ai pas de livebox chez moi.
J'ai vu la dernière fois qu'on ne pouvait pas directement configurer la livebox depuis safari en rentrant son adresse locale.
Donc je veux bien que tu m'expliques, ca me fera gagner du temps...  



Pour finir, j'ai une question.
Serait-il possible de brancher une borne airport express par ethernet sur le deuxième adaptateur ? Parce que sinon je perds l'avantage du sans fil...


----------



## Biroman (13 Octobre 2005)

Daca a dit:
			
		

> dans mon cas: Olitec Adaptateur POWERLAN ETHERNET(!!!!!) pour env. 50 ¤ la pair


 

Où l'as tu trouvé à ce prix là ??  
D'après ce que je vois c'est plutot 50 (voire 60) euros L'ADAPTATEUR et non la pair...


----------



## laquedfox97 (25 Octobre 2006)

bonjour ,je vois que ton r&#233;seau fonctionne &#224; merveille en cpl avec le powerlan d'olitec ,par contre j'ai un probl&#232;me  ,je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter avec la livebox avec mon r&#233;seau cpl powerlan,bien que cela fonctionne en sans les bornes.S'agit-il d'une programmation mauvaise ou autre chose ,j'en perds mon latin.Peux tu me communiquer ton installation et m'indiquer tes configs au niveau de la livebox et du Mac.
Merci d'avance.
cordialement.
Laquedfox


----------

